# Wakü Dimensionen un OC



## pirat26 (10. Oktober 2015)

*Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

Kleine Frage 

Reichen zwei 360er Radiatoren um einen i7 5930 und zwei R9 Fury zu kühlen ? 

P.S. inkl. OC


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

2 Furys haben ne TDP von je 275 Watt der Prozessor 130. Macht zusammen 680 Watt. 1 120*120mm Radiator kann ca. 100W Wärme abführen. also können deine 600 Watt abführen. Wird also knapp aber reicht.

mfG


----------



## pirat26 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

Klasse mehr platz gibt es nicht in dem Gehäuse das einzige was noch geht is ein 140er hinten raus


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

Welches Gehäuse überhaupt und welche Radiatoren?


----------



## pirat26 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

Is das Phanteks Evolve ATX, Radiatoren dachte ich mit die XSPC 360 Crossflow


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

Die sollten passen. Kannste so nehmen.


----------



## pirat26 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

Ok na dann auf geht es


----------



## Trash123 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

Schaue dir noch die Nexxxos ST in 30mm an...


----------



## chaotium (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü Dimensionen un OC*

baue gerade einen PC und hab die gleiche CPU...allerdings zwei GTX 980TI und drei 360 Radis von EKWB ^^


----------

